# My old tortie cat



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

My cat is going to be turning 15 soon and I've had her since I was 6. She seems to finally be slowing down, and I don't know how much longer she will be around. She was the first animal that really trusted me and loved me, and I don't think I will deal with her passing really well. Some emotional support from fellow pet lovers would be much appreciated.

Thanks guys


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> My cat is going to be turning 15 soon and I've had her since I was 6. She seems to finally be slowing down, and I don't know how much longer she will be around. She was the first animal that really trusted me and loved me, and I don't think I will deal with her passing really well. Some emotional support from fellow pet lovers would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys



Losing pets we love is so painful. I'm sorry your cat is reaching her end of life. As someone who has lost my share of animals, it does get better with time. Give your cat the love and care she needs now, so you have no regrets that you could have done more. Know that most pets never get a permanent, caring home, and your cat did for her years. At 15, I'm guessing she has organ failure, kidneys? You can have subq fluids provided, that will give her symptom relief and keep her feeling good, until you decide it's "time". Do you know what is causing her to reach her end of life? 15 isn't that old, so sometimes you can find a treatment that will buy time, if you so choose.

I'm sorry you're going through this 

Gwen


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont think she is sick, she is just getting old and is an outside cat, though she has been hanging out inside more. I'm just trying to prepare


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I dont think she is sick, she is just getting old and is an outside cat, though she has been hanging out inside more. I'm just trying to prepare



Cats can easily live to 17 + years and beyond if they don't have kidney failure, which is the most common way cats die.

If her weight is good, and there are no signs of illness, you may have that cat for many more years.


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry but yeah take her to the vet makee sure is all ok you might be able to buy both of you more time together and look aat it as though she has had a home with you and you have enjoyed for and her you for a really long time.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's tough when cats start to slow down. They can live happily for many years after being a bit slower, they just have to be a bit more careful, they aren't young kittens like they used to be.  

I hope you have many more years with your kitty. It's really hard to lose an animal, especially one who has been with you for years like that. My boyfriends family recently lost their cat in a tragic accident and it has been quite an emotional time for everyone. 

Our pets live such short lives, but in a way it's amazing, we can be a blessing to them. We are a stable person in their lives--often from as early as a few weeks old until the very end. We are their security, their love, their home. And we are with them until the end, and I know they appreciate that in one way or another. It's hard when they pass on, but at that point they are no longer in pain-and never have to be in pain again. We have to suffer with them until they no longer have to suffer any more. It's hard for us, but remember you don't have to be sad for your cat. Especially when they get to pass on peacefully. What an amazing life for a cat--a family that loves and feeds you and plays with you, taking care of you from now until the very end. Living your final years feeling safe and secure with your family. Growing old and finally going to rest, never having anything really to fear in life or years of extreme hardship. A great life. That cat isn't sad at all, and I'm sure if cats could talk she would tell you not to be sad after she leaves. It's a moment to remember the life you and your family gave that cat. Remember it fondly and proudly and keep the kitty in your heart when that day comes. It isn't easy, but remembering these things does help.

And you may not have to deal with this for many years. You may just have an older cat who just wants to take life slow and comfortably. Just continue to give the cat the best life ever and continue to be a miracle in her life. Lots of cats have no homes or terrible ones. Your cat could have been one of those cats had you not taken her in. But she was lucky. She got a family and an owner who got to grow up with her.  That's special. 


I know I will never forget my pets who have passed on. I cried a lot for each one. I still get sad sometimes, but I try to remember the happy memories and the fact that I was the best owner I could be for my animals, and that they were happy pets.  I find my own ways to remember them and pay tribute to them. Sometimes when I write stories I will include a character who has a pet who just happens to be similar to one of my old pets. For my betta, I carved a little rock that sits in my garden, so his image still is dancing among the beautiful plants like he would have enjoyed doing. There are lots of ways to help us heal, but most of it is just time.

But again, don't worry about it yet. Right now, just worry about loving your cat.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

15 is quite old for a mostly outside cat. You take good care of her.

Older cats can get cancer or urinary tract/kidney/liver problems and of course they like to be WARM just like old people 

A basic rule of thumb is as long as she is eating and active, things should be OK with her. You might want the vet to give her a check-up and a few blood tests just to make sure she is OK. Her teeth may be bad so they need to be checked.

I have several cats and love them like kids. I just put one down Monday at only 5 years because of constant UTI. I cried like a baby and I still have my moments. It's hard but I'd rather endure the pain of losing them than live without them.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

about two years ago i shipped my cat to live with my grandmother. he is 14 now and just doesn't have spunk/desire to handle my small children and at his old age he deserves a PEACEFUL retirement. he is still doing relatively well. he used to always want to be outside, now that he has gotten older he stays indoors. just doesn't have the desire to be out wondering. expect that, it's normal. soon she will be content just sitting in your lap for a warm place to take her old kitty naps. sometimes just setting aside a nice quiet spot with a kitty bed makes a world of difference to your elderly cat. that way when she gets tired she can just plop on down there and feel at ease. try looking into a special diet for her. and have her checked for arthritis and asthma. they are common ailments of elderly cats. try getting her into the habit of having her nails played with. where she is beginning to stay inside she will need to have them cut to keep them short. you can do this at home but must be VERY careful. i recommend going to the vet at least the first couple of times to see how it is done. with proper diet and care she could live a little while longer. who knows, maybe she will become the world's oldest cat!


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome! Good advice sighs I wihs I couldhave a kitty but I can't due to my asthma.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the support everyone. A very heartwarming thing happened the other day so I thought I would share:

For some background, I don't live at my parents house any more, but I live nearby, so I get to still see my cat every few days.

I went over to my parents house the other day and asked my mom if she has seen Moomoo (that's her name) she sayed yes but she hasn't eaten in a couple days. I tracked her down in the backyard and held her and petted her for a bit. Then later, she wanted to come inside and go into the garage (where her food is). I went out there with her and followed her to her food bowl. She looked at the food, lowered her head to it a few times, but didn't eat any. then she turned around and faced me. I got down to her level and gently said, "Please eat Moomoo, do it for me, you'll feel better if you do", and then she turned around and started eating.

I love that cat so much.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww <333 I'm sure she loves you just as much!


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

awww animals are more undestanding to us than other humans! So adorable I'm glad she's ok.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

i am glad that she ate for you. if it comes down to she isn't eatting try some baby formula, she might drink that and it will give her nutirants and sustain her for a little while until you can find a way to get her to eat. she may be having a hard time with that specific food.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha thanks guys! I'm glad she's ok too!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

yyankeeyankeefan said:


> i am glad that she ate for you. if it comes down to she isn't eatting try some baby formula, she might drink that and it will give her nutirants and sustain her for a little while until you can find a way to get her to eat. she may be having a hard time with that specific food.


Oh wow I didn't know that! Thanks!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

keep in mind that adult cats are normally allergic to milk so go for either soy formula or rice. something that will be gentle on her stomach. if you are looking to change her food go for an indoor formula, they tend to have more greens in them so as to help with her digestive track. look for an all natural one, as it will have less fillers in it, try your local pet store, or call the vet. when in doubt your vet will be the best bet!


----------

